# Green card for a Ugandan citizen



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All,
Iam a Ugandan citizen who wants to apply for green card to the USA.What are my chances of getting it because very many Ugandans apply but few get?What do they consider?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

may flower said:


> Hi All,
> Iam a Ugandan citizen who wants to apply for green card to the USA.What are my chances of getting it because very many Ugandans apply but few get?What do they consider?


Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

May flower,

Can you please start a new thread with this question? I want to keep this free for grean card prices.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you very much Essie for you advice.I want to keep this free for the green card prices


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi 
Thank you for you information.In uganda you apply online free and if you are lucky you can be among the winners.It is for free for Ugandan citizens but i do not the considerations.I wanted to know if there is any Ugandan citizen who went to USA through a green card.I live in Uganda but i want to get a green card to USA.I do not know what my chances are.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

may flower said:


> Hi
> Thank you for you information.In uganda you apply online free and if you are lucky you can be among the winners.It is for free for Ugandan citizens but i do not the considerations.I wanted to know if there is any Ugandan citizen who went to USA through a green card.I live in Uganda but i want to get a green card to USA.I do not know what my chances are.


It sounds like you're looking at the Green Card lottery - the diversity lottery, as it's known. In the last lottery, there were 418 people from Uganda selected in the lottery. The results are here: DV2012 Green Card Lottery Results DV-2012 Result
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you Bev.Is it free?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The diversity lottery is always for free. But if you are lucky enough to win, you will have to pay fees and medical examination. 
I don't know people from Uganda, so can not help you with that part. But I wish you good luck!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

may flower said:


> Thank you Bev.Is it free?


Visa Types for Immigrants

Why do you not read up on visa types and then ask specific questions?


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

The visa not the problem but i need to get a green card before all other things.It is hard for a Ugandan citizen to get to America without a green card.I have tried the green card lottery but they are asking money yet i read in google that it is for free.I need help.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the one and only official green card lottery from the US. This one is for free. If people charge you monney to apply, they are just intermediaries and despite what they want you to believe, they have no influence at all regarding the results:
Diversity Visa Program: DV-2013 Entry Instructions
https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/

By the end of the year, you can apply again. Probably beginning of November. So check these websites in September or so, to look for the new registration period.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you EVHB for your information.I will try in November.Let me read more about the green card.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

may flower said:


> The visa not the problem but i need to get a green card before all other things.It is hard for a Ugandan citizen to get to America without a green card.I have tried the green card lottery but they are asking money yet i read in google that it is for free.I need help.


Read through the visa information! It is the official link and all the information is provided. 
FYI - a Diversity Lottery winner does not win a Green Card but an application and still has to qualify in regards to education, background, ... plus show sufficient funds which are currently around $10.000.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you.I contacted a friend and she told me that for Ugandans it will start in October to November.
So i will wait till then


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It starts for the whole world at the same time.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

When?Is it still November?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know because I'm not the one in charge.
But last year, it was from October 4 -> November 5 and in 2011 (DV-2012). The DV-2011 in 2010 was from Oct. 5 -> Nov. 3 and the DV-2011 was from Oct. 2 -> nov. 30.
So big chance it will be somewhere in October.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

No problem iwill keep checking.Atleast i have an idea now.Thank you for alll the information you have provided me.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok.The embassy does not reply.


----------

